# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Lost all my teeth

## lily2549

My husband had a dream that he lost all his teeth. He would like to know exactly what does that mean. He has a theory, that the dream means that someone close to him will die or something like that. Any one has any other ideas of the meaning of this dream?

Thank you in advance for any comments.

----------


## cocoastar

Well, I looked on a couple of different websites that have a dream dictionary.  One said that it means that your lies are hurting someone very badly and that you will soon be found out...and the other said you may have uttered some false or foul words and those words are coming back to haunt you.  I did not see anything about someone you love dying.  Hope this helps!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Freud said ti has something do do with the big "O"

I've had that dream lots and I personally don't see the connection

certainly was nothing pleasant about losing all my teeth lol

----------


## Jalexxi

I've heard it was cause by excessive worrying. Now you have three different explanations, so that isn't getting you anywhere.  ::D:  I'd recommend just seeing it as a strong signal of something, then figure out what that something means yourself. The best intepreter of your dreams is you.

----------


## Burns

Ditto about the worrying thing that Jalexxi said. Actually, losing your teeth is quite a common dream (oddly enough, I've never had that one), but I've read in a few different places that it can be a side effect of excessive worry. But, everyone makes their own dreams signs and relates them to different things, so it may be different for you. Plus, you can't believe everything you read on the internet!   ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

yeah that's true, the major feelings or 'signals' you get from a dream are the most useful in interpreting any kind of meaning from them

besides, Freud was a crazy coke head and every analysis he ever made was bent on sex it seems  :tongue2:

----------


## SourCherryBoy

Hmm... that reminds me of a thing that often happenes in my dreams. I sort of push one teeth with another and the pressure gets so hard that the teeth I´m pusihing actually breakes. And then my mouth is filled with blood and pieces of that teeth. It´s really f.... disgusting.   ::shakehead2::   At least it´s a drem sign.   ::roll::  It hasn´t happened lately, though. Fortuantely.   :tongue2:

----------


## Neruo

I heard losing your teeth in dreams is pretty common.  Never had it luckily. And I am not going to check in an LD. I like my teeth the way they are  :smiley:

----------


## sand_worm

Oh man, I have that pushing teeth dream too. Arrgh, it's terrible. Good idea to use it as a dream sign though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by sand_worm_
> *Good idea to use it as a dream sign though.*



definitely, if you dream it alot

I dream about it alot, but that's one case where the reality check always fails for some reason

pisses me right off =/

----------


## Cassandra

Actually I had the same dream once.I lost all my teeth.I don't remember if I felt the pain or not though.I think I didn't feel any pain.Lol I had no idea Freud's theory had something to do with such dream!

----------


## Patrick

I had a dream where I knocked a couple of teeth out... by crash landing a space shuttle directly into a concrete wall. They grew back instantly though...

----------


## vic1torious

i've actually gone lucid in a dream like this.  all my teeth were falling out so i thought it was so strange, that i knew i had to be dreaming.  I've also read losing teeth in dreams mean you have to address some of your insecurities.

----------


## Necro

That is pretty common... i dream it a lot but I don't feel pain... i feel that my theeth are loose like when your are a kid and a tooth falls... except this time it's all of them... ehehheh

----------


## carlhungis

I have heard that it is a sign of sexual frustration (I am not trying to point any fingers or anything, I honestly heard this).  I believe it was Freud who said that.  I used to have those dreams alot.  Where I would push my upper teeth out using my lower teeth.  

Self analyzing at the time led me to believe that it just comes from anxiety.  Good sex does tend to lower the anxiety levels though, so perhaps the 2 are related.

----------


## Patrick

> _Originally posted by carlhungis_
> *I have heard that it is a sign of sexual frustration (I am not trying to point any fingers or anything, I honestly heard this).  I believe it was Freud who said that.  I used to have those dreams alot.  Where I would push my upper teeth out using my lower teeth.  
> 
> Self analyzing at the time led me to believe that it just comes from anxiety.  Good sex does tend to lower the anxiety levels though, so perhaps the 2 are related.*



Yeah well, Freud thought that everything had a sexual motive behind it.

----------


## boldtypespark

I think for me it is something to do with excessive worrying. Ive had atleast 5 dreams where I have lost some of my teeth, or all of them. Not a nice feeling when you wake up lol!

----------


## Necro

people.... I think that Freud is right so...... have a lot of good sex to prevent these awfull dreams from happening (if you have a lot of good sex at night you probably will sleep less and dream less as well eheh)  ::-P:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## hop_ic

I heard whenever you lose a tooth in a dream you lose a friend.  :Sad:

----------


## carlhungis

I thought that was whenever you masturbate, God kills a kitten....

----------


## djaio

i haven't dreamed of losing teeth. but my dad did knock one of my front teeth out. for some reason the roots for that tooth never fully grew in.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by djaio_
> *i haven't dreamed of losing teeth. but my dad did knock one of my front teeth out. for some reason the roots for that tooth never fully grew in.*



gefilte FISH

he punched you or what man  ::shock::

----------


## SeptCore

I think there are four ways to analyse this....
1. The psychological way... the fact is that a certain dream can mean something completely different for one person than for another.. how did he feel when losing his teeth in his dream.. did he feel bad, uncomfortable about it? could be a sign of insecurity.. could be a fear that he keeps hidden..  could be a reflection of worry.. could be the fear of not being what others would expect, of not being good enough.... of doing something wrong that would make him look bad in the eyes if others... the meaning of a dream is totally dependent on the person having the dream, there are no meanings that can apply to everyone. He has to think about what that dream could mean and analyse the problems that lie behind it.

2. Does he have medical problems with his teeth? Freud said that some dreams are formed because of internal influences... as an example, having ulcer and dreaming that somebody is punching you in the stomach because of the pain.... though generally Freud's theories were better for his time, this one could be true even now.  There is a possibility that a medical problem could have reflected in his dream. 

3. The supersticious way.... "if you lose your teeth in a dream the apocalipse will come/ you will break a leg/ you will lose a loved one.. etc. From my point of view these theories make absolutely no sense.

4. There is a possibility that it was just a dream and doesn't necesarilly mean something special.

----------


## Charybdus

I have had many non-LD's before about my teeth fragmenting, but not falling out. Usually coinciding with a major life event...maybe this helps...???  :Question:

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by lily2549_
> *My husband had a dream that he lost all his teeth. He would like to know exactly what does that mean. He has a theory, that the dream means that someone close to him will die or something like that. Any one has any other ideas of the meaning of this dream?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any comments.*



No, no, no, don't worry, don't worry, don't worry.  This is an inherently Spiritual Dream. You see, the Higher Spiritual Mind, in the venue of our Dreams, wishes to emphasize that the Physical Body is emphemeral and transitory.  The deep meaning of the dream intends the Dreamer to look deeper into his or her true reality, which goes beyond the surface smile that our teeth present.  Often dreamers are presented as distorted or fat, with bad hair, but most often with bad teeth.  It is to show us that as Physical Creatures we are inherently limited.  It is supposed to inspire us to move onto the Spiritual Plane and inspire to a Spiritual Body.  You see, we are all mortal beings, as far as the Physical Body goes, and the Physical Body is subject to decay.  Our only refuge, as our Higher dream Mind alludes, is to the Spiritual Body of Higher Astral Planes.  yes, in our Loftier Dreams it is to the Higher Astral Planes that we resort for our Dream Scenes.

----------

